# Help with rim and tire upgrade



## ResqMD (Aug 21, 2019)

Classic GTO gurus Please advise
I have a 1968 GTO with stroker motor and Holley Sniper kit.
I will be putting Ridetech suspension kit with 4 wheel Willwood disk brakes
I want to rims and tires without extra body work
What size 17 or 18 inch rims and tires would fit without problems?
How much will it affect the original speedometer from a LeMans?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ResqMD said:


> Classic GTO gurus Please advise
> I have a 1968 GTO with stroker motor and Holley Sniper kit.
> I will be putting Ridetech suspension kit with 4 wheel Willwood disk brakes
> I want to rims and tires without extra body work
> ...


The Chevelle is similar in body type and sometimes checking the Chevelle sites you can get an answer. Actually, most A-body types will be similar 1968-1972.

The best way of course is to do some measuring. Just click on my links below.









Tech: How To Measure For Larger Wheels And Tires


Wheels and tires can make or break a car's overall appearance. Check out this article as we shed light on fitment measuring so you can upsize your tires.




www.chevyhardcore.com





Here is a neat tool that would make it easy. May be able to make your own by looking at this one.









Percy's 01201 Wheelrite


Nifty tool bolts to your brake rotor or drum and allows you to determine what width, diameter and offset wheels will fit your car. It will simulate 6" to 11" or more width and 15" to 30" height. Fits four or five lug bolt patterns from 4" to 5.5". Make your selections, then give it a spin! Check...




www.speedwaymotors.com





The speedo may be affected depending on tire height. If it is the same, you are good. If it is different, then there are online calculators that will tell you what the speedo readout will be and then you want to find a transmission speedometer gear that you can use to replace the one now in it.

Check out this Chevelle site. It mentions 17" rims/tires and a few pics. Might help.









Best tire size to fit 69 on 17" wheels


I have stock 14's with BFG AT 225/70 all around and I am looking for something a little more modern that will be going on most likely a 17" rim. I'm thinking some Hankook tires maybe. I'd like to fill in the rear wheel well without rubbing. Can someone please let me know what size tires I should...




www.chevelles.com


----------



## ResqMD (Aug 21, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> The Chevelle is similar in body type and sometimes checking the Chevelle sites you can get an answer. Actually, most A-body types will be similar 1968-1972.
> 
> The best way of course is to do some measuring. Just click on my links below.
> 
> ...


Thanks-very helpful!


----------

